# BRS - Broadspectrum Limited



## It's Snake Pliskin (15 October 2005)

Another stock for discussion. I bought at $7.47.
Short-term trade intended.
Criticisms, opinions etc for discussion on this one.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (16 October 2005)

*Re: TSE - Transfield*

Noone at all?


----------



## pete152 (16 October 2005)

*Re: TSE - Transfield*

No, I have not looked at this one, but I shall tomorrow.
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 October 2005)

*Re: TSE - Transfield*

Pete,

Have a read of this and see what you think. 
http://www.aireview.com/index.php?act=view&catid=8&id=2879


Cheers  
Snake


----------



## michael_selway (21 October 2005)

*Re: TSE - Transfield*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Pete,
> 
> Have a read of this and see what you think.
> http://www.aireview.com/index.php?act=view&catid=8&id=2879
> ...




its ok but i prefer Worley Parsons WOR, as they are more global, thus more potential, what do u think? thanks


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (21 October 2005)

*Re: TSE - Transfield*



			
				michael_selway said:
			
		

> its ok but i prefer Worley Parsons WOR, as they are more global, thus more potential, what do u think? thanks




Michael welcome to the forum,

It is good to see someone answering these posts. I believe this stock is solid and fundamentally sound. It has been sold off lately for no apparent reason. It was dropping before the sell offs of the past two weeks and now presents good buying. 

I don't know much about worley parsons but have watched it. What is their international exposure?

Cheers
Snake


----------



## brisvegas (21 October 2005)

*Re: TSE - Transfield*

http://www.abc.net.au/7.30/content/2005/s1487129.htm


----------



## Milk Man (21 October 2005)

*Re: TSE - Transfield*

These guys are putting in fibre optics past my place (woohoo! no more dial up!) Seems they are taking over telstra's dirty work. Anyone know anything about how big their contracts are in regard to this.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (21 October 2005)

*Re: TSE - Transfield*



			
				Milk Man said:
			
		

> These guys are putting in fibre optics past my place (woohoo! no more dial up!) Seems they are taking over telstra's dirty work. Anyone know anything about how big their contracts are in regard to this.




Telstra is one of their big contracts.

Cheers
Snake


----------



## Scratch (28 August 2006)

*TSE -  Transfield Services*

Can someone please tell me why the action is stuck @ $8.60??  Has it something to do with the XD??  Thanking you.

Scratch


----------



## Julia (28 August 2006)

*Re: TSE - Transfield Services*

One analyst has just today upgraded TSE to a Buy so there might be some more movement.

Julia


----------



## Scratch (28 August 2006)

*Re: TSE - Transfield Services*

Julia, I have since found out that TSE requested its price suspended until tomorrow.   Wonder what is happening??

Scratch


----------



## Scratch (29 August 2006)

*Re: TSE - Transfield Services*

Good morning,

What happened ....  no, make that why!!

I had shorted TSE @$8.63 with 3000 CFDs.  Bought back at $8.10 this morning but still have no idea why it  happened.  There was a message on the ASX announcements re a $$$ raising but can't open it.  Will take the $$$s and run.

Scratch


----------



## trinity (27 June 2007)

*TSE - transfield*

Where did I go wrong?

This morning when I read the news, Transfield (TSE) is making
a bid for GRD.  I thought that would be a good thing
as it is acquiring a resource contracting and development company 
involved in construction services among others.

Stocks closed 4.53% lower for TSE and GRD was up by 18.57%.

I thought that was good news but how come TSE closed lower?  

well, didn't buy a lot since i just started but ... want to learn!

Thanks.


----------



## UPKA (27 June 2007)

*Re: TSE - transfield*



trinity said:


> Where did I go wrong?
> 
> This morning when I read the news, Transfield (TSE) is making
> a bid for GRD.  I thought that would be a good thing
> ...





Usually when a takeover happens, the company thats been takenover will go up in value due to the premium paid to aquire it, bt it will have lil effect on the SP of the company thats doing the takeover .


----------



## billhill (27 June 2007)

*Re: TSE - Transfield Services*

yes. The paladin takeover of summit is a prime example. summits price went through the roof while PDN dropped. A takeover can be a risky move for a company with potential legal problems, a failing of the takeover or dilution of shares (none of which are good for the buyer). This increased risk is generally why the share price does not rise. Having said that once the deal is done usually there will be a rerating of the stock. That is unless it has paid too much. I think its a good move for TSE to aquire GRD. I particually like GRDs waste management assets.


----------



## trinity (7 July 2007)

*Re: TSE - Transfield Services*

Thanks for the inputs.  Appreciate it.  When the announcement was made, TSE went down from 11 to 10.8, now it is up to 11.7.  I guess the effect of the news has subsided.


----------



## bellzah (15 December 2010)

*Re: TSE - Transfield Services*

What's going on with this stock 

The last post was back in July 2007 when TSE was trading at around the $11 mark. It's now 2010 and it closed today at $3.40. Did a few people still holding from 2007 get burnt ?

Morningstar's research is valuing it at $4.30, but just wondering if anyone is actually still following this stock and what you think the future holds for Transfield Services? 

Cheers,

And yes I hold TSE, brought in 2009 at $2.28


----------



## oldblue (16 December 2010)

*Re: TSE - Transfield Services*

There's a lot of history here since TSE was trading around $11 but briefly, they took a big currency/borrowing hit in respect of their USA business, had to re-finance via a heavily discounted and dilutive cash issue and have been working their way back since then.

There's not cheap at an historical P/E of around 19 but a pretty solid investment IMO.

I don't hold but did ok with a short term trade during the recapitalisation period.


----------



## willstor (1 October 2012)

*Re: TSE - Transfield Services*

any 2012 views on this?

1.74 nowadays...perhaps a bounce to $2 in order but will likely top out there?


----------



## jjbinks (22 May 2013)

*Re: TSE - Transfield Services*

Transfield seems like it would be good value especially if it drops below .90. given earning forecast of .11 per share is still decent even if it is a downgrade and it had good yield. 

Am I missing something.


----------



## mreversion (11 June 2013)

*Re: TSE - Transfield Services*



jjbinks said:


> Transfield seems like it would be good value especially if it drops below .90. given earning forecast of .11 per share is still decent even if it is a downgrade and it had good yield.
> 
> Am I missing something.




Unless Transfield is going bankrupt and the company just lied to the stock market with its update, it's got to be the best valued of all of the services companies right now. At 76.5c it's worth $390m. A current P/E of about 7. What it really needs to do right now is lose about a quarter of its staff and show that it's serious about turning the company around, but even if it just holds on, the market will give it a break soon enough.


----------



## skc (11 June 2013)

*Re: TSE - Transfield Services*



mreversion said:


> Unless Transfield is going bankrupt and the company just lied to the stock market with its update, *it's got to be the best valued of all of the services companies right now*. At 76.5c it's worth $390m. A current P/E of about 7. What it really needs to do right now is lose about a quarter of its staff and show that it's serious about turning the company around, but even if it just holds on, the market will give it a break soon enough.




NWH update today for NPAT of $73-76m. That's a PE of 3.7x. And it hasn't got massive debt like TSE.

Not saying NWH is a buy - but relatively it's probably better value AND lower risk than TSE.

And it's not really like TSE management was lying. They make forcasts based on certain assumptions and those assumptsion can and do change. Management is often optimistic but the market probably isn't sharing that optimism right now.


----------



## jjbinks (15 July 2013)

*Re: TSE - Transfield Services*

well i don't know alot about NRW.

But TSE seems to be better diversified than NRW.

Even though some of TSE sources of business are drying up it has other projects outside the resource area, with >50% of revenue coming from various private and government infrastructure. 

In comparison, NRW projects seem to be largely mining related. 

Of course, this was only a very brief look at both companies activity. (in fact only glanced through NRW reports to get a rough idea of where revenue was coming from).


----------



## skc (16 July 2013)

*Re: TSE - Transfield Services*



jjbinks said:


> well i don't know alot about NRW.
> 
> But TSE seems to be better diversified than NRW.
> 
> ...




Don't forget the balance sheet if you are doing a comparison between the two.


----------



## Country Lad (26 October 2013)

*Re: TSE - Transfield Services*

Might be worth a look if you believe in turnaround stories as it does appear they are heading in the right direction. 

Not a traditional cup & handle on the chart but it may act like one.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## piggybank (29 August 2014)

*Re: TSE - Transfield Services*

A nice jump today as a result of the 2014 year result(s) - http://www.stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=TSE&E=ASX&N=814798


----------



## piggybank (20 October 2014)

*Re: TSE - Transfield Services*

And another big jump today of 26%, this time the result was of Spanish giant Ferrovial submitting a non-binding proposal to acquire Transfield Services for $1.95 per share.

More info can be found here:-  http://www.stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=TSE&E=ASX&N=823982


----------



## System (4 November 2015)

On November 4th, 2015, Transfield Services Limited (TSE) changed its name and ASX code to Broadspectrum Limited (BRS).


----------



## System (29 June 2016)

On June 28th, 2016, Broadspectrum Limited (BRS) was removed from the ASX's official list following the compulsory acquisition of all of the fully paid ordinary shares in the Company by Ferrovial Services Australia Pty Limited in connection with its off-market takeover bid for all of the issued shares in the Company.


----------

